# Bin der Neue!



## Sveni (2. Mai 2011)

Einen herzlichen Gruß an alle Teich-Verrückten!

Möchte mich mal schnell vorstellen:
Ich heiße Sven, bin 41 Jahre alt und habe seit ca. 4 Jahren einen Gartenteich.
Im Teich sind knapp 10.000l Wasser mit 4 Goldfischen, 8 kleinen Koi´s ca. 10cm und 4 größeren Koi´s ca. 25cm. Die ersten Foto´s habe ich mal im Album eingefügt.


Grüße aus Bayern
Sveni !


----------



## VolkerN (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni,

herzlich willkommen ! 

:Willkommen2

Dein Teich gefaellt mir sehr gut !  

...besonders auch die aufgeschichteten Steine als Rand-/Uferbegrenzung find ich sind eine klasse Idee. Hast du die Bilder direkt nach der Neuanlage gemacht oder schaut das Wasser/ der Teichgrund immer so sauber aus ? ...falls Letzteres der Fall ist ...wie schaffst du das ?


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

 Sveni,

:willkommen im Forum, viel Spaß hier 

Freue mich schon auf viele, viele Bilder von Deinem Teich 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Sveni (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Volker,
Hallo Daniel,

vielen Dank für eure Willkommens-Grüße.

Die Steine sind hier aus dem Altmühltal und liegen auf jedem Feld ( nach dem Frühjahrspflügen ) rum. Einen Teil habe ich auch beim graben gefunden. War alles sehr mühselig. Meine Frau hat jeden einzelnen Stein mit der Bürste geschrubbt. Der Teich wurde im März gereinigt und neu befüült.Das Wasser ist aber fast immer so klar. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ein wenig mit Algen zu kämpfen. Der Teich wird über ein Rohrleitungssystem vom Bergwasser ( Schichtenwasser ) gespeißt. So erfolgt ein täglicher Wassertausch von ca. 500l. Der Filter ist Marke Eigenbau. Eine 300l Regentonne wurde kurzer Hand zum Filter umgebaut. Zum filtern benutze ich groben und feinen Kies, sowie eine Filtermatte.Die Vegatition ist noch nicht sehr üppig, aber das dauert halt.

Da der Teich nicht unbedingt sehr tief ist, überwintern die Fische in einem eigens für sie gebauten 2.200l Becken im Keller. Das funktioniert recht gut und so hat man im Frühjahr immer die Zeit den Teich zu säubern, ohne die Fische zu stören!

Die angesprochenen Foto´s reiche ich im nächsten Beitrag nach. Muß erstmal was knipsen!!!!


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Nochmals Hallo an di Teich-Verrückten,

hab noch ein paar Foto´s geschossen!

Viel Spaß beim anschaun.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni,
erst einmal :willkommen
das nenn ich mal klares Wasser, sehr saubere Anlage.
Was mir besonders gefällt ist der Baumstumpf, hast Du den schon länger drin?
Was ist das für ein Holz?
Sowas wär glatt noch ne Überlegung wert.
LG Markus


----------



## Wanderra (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni!

Wie ungerecht!
Hier bei uns muss man solche Steine teuer bezahlen! Hier könnte ich eine Woche graben, und würde nicht einen solchen Stein finden. Nun aber zu Deinem Teich.
Der Hammer! Mehr kann man eigendlich nicht dazu sagen.
Genial finde ich die Baumwurzel!
Glückwunsch zu dieser schönen Teichanlage.

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Sveni (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Leute,

danke für eure Lobes-Hymnen!
Das geht runter wie Öl

Die Wurzel (Baumstumpf) ist von einer Akazie gewesen. Ich habe sie damals, als wir eingezogen sind, auf dem verwilderten Grundstück gefunden und mir war sofort klar, wo die hinkommt. Liegt von Anfang an schon im Teich. Muß sie allerdings etwas beschweren. Hat nach 4 Jahren immer noch Auftrieb. Im Sommer ist sie dann völlig von Seerosenblättern umwachsen und den Fischen dient sie als Unteschlupf.

Aber wie bei euch allen, steckt auch hier ´ne Menge Arbeit drin. Den Gedanken, den Teich so zu gestalten, hatte ich aber irgendwie schon immer vor Augen.

Dei Ausarbeitung des kleinen Steingartens hat dann aber zum Glück meine Frau übernommen.


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni,


> Im Sommer ist sie dann völlig von Seerosenblättern umwachsen und den Fischen dient sie als Unteschlupf


da bin ich schon auf Bilder gespannt, hab selber sehr viele Seerosen.
LG Markus


----------



## Sveni (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Markus,

sobald die Natur in Schwung kommt, gibt es neue Foto´s. Versprochen!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sven,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier.
Deine Teichbilder sind ja wohl wirklich genial!!!
Lt. Profil fährst Du einen Filter "Marke Eigenbau".
Ich glaube, daß viele Teichler, die für teures Geld, Gott weiß was für Technik eingekauft haben, froh wären, wenn sie solche Ergebnisse damit erzielen könnten
Paar mehr Pflanzen könnte ich mir bei Dir gut vorstellen, die Seerosen dauern ja immer soooo lange, bis sie denn endlich auch mal ein wenig Schutz bieten.
Der Akazienstumpf könnte theoretisch ein guter "Landeplatz für Fischräuber" sein... hoffe, daß Dir das noch nicht passiert ist.


----------



## Sveni (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

das Pflanzenproblem ging mir letzte Woche schon durch den Kopf.
Habe dann eine Wasserpflanzengärtnerei mit den entsprechenden Angeboten gefunden und einiges bestellt.
Speziell Schwimm und Unterwasserpflanzen!!!

Der ´´Landeplatz´´ ist zum Glück noch nicht benutzt worden.
Da ich aber nur 700m Luftlinie vom Main-Donau Kanal wohne, wo sich einige Fischräuber rumtreiben, kann das durchaus einmal passieren.

Beim Filterthema könntest du recht haben. Weniger ist manchmal eben mehr!

Grüße aus Bayern
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Guten Morgen an alle Natur und Teichfreunde!

Hier ein paar Impressionen rund um den Teich:

Eine angenehmen Sonntag und besonders liebe Grüße an alle Mütter!!

Sveni


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Moin Sveni,

sehr schöne Teichanlage die Du da gebaut hast...und sehr steinreich 
Sauberes Wasser...und klar...was will man mehr?


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...was will man mehr?



Nach den vielen Jahren der Gestaltung und des Umbau´s nur noch das ... und das!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

 na denn, nen erholsamen Urlaub (oder Kurzurlaub)


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Wow was für ein schöner Teich, ups Sorry
fang nochmal an 

Hallo Sveni

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis 

Was will man mehr Teich, Grill, Kaffee, was zum Rauchen und ne Liege mit Aussicht auf alles wichtige 
Da kann man nur neidisch 

mfg René


----------



## Sveni (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Ein Hallo an die Teichverrückten!

Zum Thema Eigenbau-Filter hatte ich euch noch eine winzige Kleinigkeit vorenthalten.
Als eine Art Vorfilter betreibe ich meine ausrangierten Socken.(Wehe einer lacht!)

Ich befestige sie direkt auf dem Auslaufschlauch der aus dem 2.UVC Gerät kommt und lege sie einfach auf die oberste Filtermatte. Dort wird dann schon mal der eine oder andere Schmutz gefiltert. Leider muß die ´´Vorfiltersocke´´ ca. alle 2 Tage gereinigt werden, da sonst der Durchfluss zum erliegen kommen kann. Hat aber den Vorteil, das ich den eingentlichen Filter, ausser der Filtermatte, in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht einmal reinigen musste. 

Hier mal noch die Vorher - Nachher Foto´s!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Wennst jetzt statt der Socke einen Damenstrumpf oder Strumpfhose verwendest müßtest nicht einmal alle drei Tage reinigen und feiner ist er auch ...

Probiers mal mit einer kaputten von deiner Gattin/Lebensgefährtin .... wirst staunen was da herausgefiltert wird ...

Habs immer im Herbst wegen dem Laub so gemacht ... am Schwerkraftskimmer angedockt .... da wurde manchmal der Sammelschacht zu klein, so eine Wurst ist das geworden


----------



## Caki04 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Nochmal zum Thema Wurzel....
Verfault die nicht im Wasser?
Oder setzt die nix ab, was dem Wasser und den Fischen schaden kann?

Habe auch noch so eine selbst ausgebuddelte Wurzel im Garten rumstehen......


----------



## Sveni (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*



Caki04 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Wurzel....



Hallo Caki04,

die Wurzel ist von einer Akazie. Sie ist seit gut 4 Jahren im Teich. Keinerlei Auflösungerscheinung. Sie fault auch nicht!

Vor dem Einsetzen habe ich sie natürlich vollständig von Rinde und allerlei Verschmutztungen befreit.

Ohne Beschwerung würde sie allerdings schwimmen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wennst jetzt statt der Socke einen Damenstrumpf oder Strumpfhose verwendest müßtest nicht einmal alle drei Tage reinigen und feiner ist er auch ...



Hallo Digicat,

danke für den Tipp.
Muß ich doch glatt mal testen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hi Leute,

da ich ja nun weiß, wie hier alle (ich auch) auf Foto´s abfahren, hab ich mal eben noch ein paar geschossen! 

Grüße aus dem Altmühltal
Sveni


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Danke für die Fotos 
Na, bei der Sichttiefe kann man ja echt "abfahren" 
Glückwunsch, sieht sehr gut aus (mir fehlen auf den Bildern nur Pflanzen...Pflanzen...Pflanzen   )


----------



## Sveni (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Keine Panik wegen der Pflanzen!!!
Die wachsen doch gerade erst.

Ausserdem steh ich doch auf ´´klare´´ Verhältnisse

Im Sommer schaut es dann so aus!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Andreas 1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo , also so ein Wasser habe ich echt noch nicht gesehen .....
Selbst bei den Leuten die mit Ozon arbeiten und alles mögliche tun um keine Algen zu bekommen haben aber trotzdem ein gesunden algen teppich , aber bei Dir ist ja echt nix zu sehen . Was hast du den für Wasserwerte ?
mfg Andreas


----------



## Sveni (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe am vorletzten Samstag bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens die Werte überprüfen lassen. Da nach seiner Meinung alles ´´in Butter´´ war, habe ich mir die Werte nicht notiert. Aus dem Kopf weß ich noch das PH bei 7,6 war und die Gesamthärte etwas oberhalb des Normalwertes. Da es aber keinen Handlungsbedarf gab, habe ich wie gesagt nichts notiert.
Beim nächsten mal schreibe ich mit!!!

Vorteil und Nachteil zu gleich wird wohl mein Schichtenwasser sein. Da es so gut wie nix an Nährstoffen gibt, gibt es zwar selten Probleme mit Algen, aber die Pflanzen benötigen halt auch ewig. 

Alles Gute ist ja leider nicht immer beieinander!:__ nase

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wennst jetzt statt der Socke einen Damenstrumpf oder Strumpfhose verwendest müßtest nicht einmal alle drei Tage reinigen und feiner ist er auch ...



Hallo Digicat,
nochmals danke für den Tipp.
Funktioniert hervorragend. Trotz reichlich gründeln der Rasselbande immer noch beste Sicht.
Die Reinigung erfolgt ca.alle 4-5 Tage. Dann wirds aber echt Zeit die ´´Wurst´´ rauszuholen. Filtermatten werden max.1x/Woche gereinigt. 
Die Fische helfen mir mit dem wühlen regelrecht, den Mulm in den Strumpf zu bekommen.
Das nenn ich Symbiose

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo @All,

Dauerregen und kalte 15°C im Altmühltal!

Die kurzen Regenpausen hab ich mal zum knipsen genutzt.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni,
Dein Teich sieht ja wirklich klasse aus! Du hast überall auf dem Grund Kies als Substrat? Gibt das kein Problem, wenn Du mal zu Wartungsarbeiten in den Teich steigen musst - ich meine, dass der Kies sich durch die Folie drückt? Ich überlege nämlich auch, feinen Kies als Substrat zu nehmen ...
Viele Grüße aus Köln
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Ludger,

das ist gewaschener Flusskies.
Also alles runde Kiesel ca. 4cm Gesamtaufbau. Bin da öfters mal drin (mit Badelatschen)
Bisher ist noch nix passiert. 
Bin natürlich äußerst vorsichtig. Bei den Randsteinen, die doch etwas scharfkantiger sind,
liegt aber noch Vlies auf der Folie. Da wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni,
danke für die Antwort. Und die Größe / Körnung ist haselnußgroß? Oder täuscht das auf den Bildern?
Viele Grüße
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Ludger,

ja, 
so 10mm Körnung.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Sveni,
die Firma dankt! Ich suche im Moment möglichst viele Informationen zusammen, um bei meinem Teichumbau nicht wieder so viele Fehler wie in 2003 zu machen.
Viel Spaß mit Deinem schönen Teich!
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Ludger,

von den Info´s (schlechte und gute) hab ich reichlich.
Wir hatten in unserer früheren Wohnung schon ein Teich (ca. 15.000l) gebaut und wahrscheinlich alles was geht verkehrt gemacht.Bei Gelegenheit such ich mal die alten Foto´s.
Auch jetzt hab ich noch nicht alles peferkt
aber schon nah dran. 
Beim nächsten, der mir übrigens schon durch den Kopf geht,
wird´s dann 100%ig.

Du hast natürlich recht, Spaß sollte das ganze schon machen und das macht es auch!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*



> Wir hatten in unserer früheren Wohnung schon ein Teich (ca. 15.000l) gebaut und wahrscheinlich alles was geht verkehrt gemacht.


Hi Sveni,
so schlimm kann es doch nicht gewesen sein, wenn ich mir Deinen heutigen Teich ansehe!



> Bei Gelegenheit such ich mal die alten Foto´s.


Ja, gerne, immer nur her damit, das fände ich toll! In den ersten Tagen hier habe ich bei mir gedacht, was haben die (hier im Forum) immer nur mit Bildern, Bildern, B..., aber über die Photos bekommt man doch wirklich schneller einen Eindruck, wovon die Rede ist. Außerdem kann ich mir Photos auch noch ansehen, wenn ich vom vielen Lesen schon viereckige Augen habe und kaum noch dem Text folgen kann. 

Ich freue mich drauf!
Viele Grüße
Ludger


----------



## granada (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Darf ich mal fragen was Du für eine Folie hast?  gruß juergen


----------



## Sveni (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo (granada) Jürgen,

ich benutze eine 1mm EPDM Folie.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*



plumroy schrieb:


> Ja, gerne, immer nur her damit, das fände ich toll! In den ersten Tagen hier habe ich bei mir gedacht, was haben die (hier im Forum) immer nur mit Bildern, Bildern, B..., aber über die Photos bekommt man doch wirklich schneller einen Eindruck, wovon die Rede ist. Außerdem kann ich mir Photos auch noch ansehen, wenn ich vom vielen Lesen schon viereckige Augen habe und kaum noch dem Text folgen kann.



Hallo Ludger,

wie versprochen einige alte Foto´s von meinen ersten Teicherfahrungen.
Dies war ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt der drei Mietparteien in unserer damaligen Wohnung.
Alles junge Burschen ohne Ahnung was ein Teich braucht und was er nicht braucht.
Jedefalls kamen wir auf rund 15.000l Wasservolumen mit 10 Goldfischen und zwei __ Schildkröten. (Deshalb auch der Zaum drumrum)

Grünes Wasser gab´s auch reichlich, aber dennoch hat das alles sehr viel Spaß gemacht....genau wie heute noch!


Grüße
Sveni

PS. ...und ´ne Wurzel im Teich gab´s da auch schon


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni,

vielen Dank für die Bilder!!! Fehler hin oder Fehler her: Auf jeden Fall habt Ihr auch damals schon was auf die Beine, äh, auf die Folie gestellt. Einige Sachen anders machen würde heute wohl jeder von uns, egal wie lange der letzte Teichbau her ist, richtig!!?

Herzliche Grüße
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Foto-Update!

Viel Spaß und Grüße aus Berching an alle


----------



## DbSam (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sven,


Dein Teich ist nicht zu verachten. 
Klasse 'Einfriedung', super 

Zur der 'sichtbaren' Wasserqualität, also auch zu Deinem Schichtenwasser kannst Du Dir sicher nur gratulieren. 
Dafür könntest Du Dir die Socke auch automtisch auswaschen lassen. 


Vielleicht hätte ich noch die Steine am Grillstand etwas schräg hochgezogen und mit etwas Grünen die 'scharfe Ecke' abgetarnt, denn irgendwie scheint sich der 'weiße Kasten' nicht ins Bild einfügen zu wollen...
Auf den Fotos wirkt er jedenfalls zu glatt, zu kastig. Das kann aber auch täuschen. 

Ansonsten passt alles, hat Stil. 
Eventuell noch ein bißchen mehr Grün und das Auge hat noch mehr Details zum verweilen.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## zephyrkalli (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hi Sven,
also das sieht echt mal Super aus passt alles zusammen die farben, die steine, die fische, das Brunnenhäuschen, hast dir da mal echt mühe gegeben! 
Das einzige Manko ist wie Carsten schon sagt der Grill! den solltest du noch ein bisschen in die Mauer integrieren und links und rechts was grünes Pflanzen da ist es die vollkommene OASE! 
Da kann man sich bestimmt gut ausruhen und erholen vom stressigen Alltag! 
Schönes Klares Wasser hast du in deinem Teich, meiner braucht noch ein bissel bis er so klar ist!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## plumroy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sven,

alle Achtung, um dieses Wasser beneide ich Dich - und wahrscheinlich auch einige andere hier im Forum! Schöne Pflanzen und schöner Teich.  Heute habe ich noch mal in Deinem Teichbau-Thread nachgelesen, daß Du jeden Tag ca. 500 ltr Wasser austauschst!?

Ich habe aber natürlich auch wieder eine Frage  : Hast du die Folie des Teiches "innerhalb" der Trockenmauer, die den Teich umgibt, hoch gezogen? Oder wie "funktioniert" Deine Teichumrandung?

Schöne Grüße aus Köln
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Carsten,
Hallo Christoph,

mit meinem weißen ´´Grillkasten´´ habt ihr natürlich recht.
Leider muß man den einen oder anderen ´´Tod´´ sterben.

Da wir absolute Grillfans sind, d.H Sommer, Winter, zu Weihnachten, Ostern, oder einfach nur so, musste das Ding halt an einen trockenen Platz.
Also ab zum Baumarkt und das größte Grillsieb was es gab gekauft und den Rest einfach drumrum gemauert.
Ich werde aber im kommenden Jahr an diesem Teichbereich etwas __ Schilf einsetzen.
Das wird dann in Höhe und Breite den weißen Klotz etwas verdecken.

Hallo Ludger,

der Wasserausstausch findet nun schon seit ca. 4 Wochen nicht mehr statt.
Hatte da mit der Qualität des Schichtenwassers so meine Bedenken.
Es wurden vor ca. 4Wochen lediglich ca. 3000l Teichwasser durch Leitungswasser ersetzt.
Alles andere macht der Filter! (scheinbar recht gut)

Die Teichumrandung ist ein einfacher Erdwall. Diesen habe ich mittels Niviliergerät umlaufend auf die gleiche Höhe gebracht. Gelände ist etwas abschüssig! Vor der Folie habe ich 3 Lagen Vlies (war kostenlos) verlegt. Dann habe ich die Folie über den Erdwall gezogen und erst aussen die Steine dagegen geschichtet. Beim befüllen Folie geklättet, paar Falten rausgezogen und dann nochmal von innen, allerdings nur im Randbereich, Vlies verlegt und Stück für Stück innenseitig die Steine aufgeschichtet. Als der Teich so ziemlich voll war, habe ich den Überlauf in der Höhenlage zum Teichniveau angepasst. Erst dann kamen Kies, Wurzel und Pflanzen.
Als letztes habe ich dann die ´´Deichkrone´´ fertig gemacht.Also Folie zurückschneiden, umschlagen und die obersten Steine drauf. Hat alles in allem gute 2 Wochen gedauert.
Allein an der 300l Filtertonne hab ich ein halbes Jahr getüftelt.
Zu viel Wasser, zu wenig Wasser, dann an der falschen Stelle...
War ein echter Krampf !!! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sven,


also nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich finde alles super angelegt und gerade dann fallen eben solche kleinen Ausreiser besonders auf. Das ist einfach so.
Natürlich könnte man sich die kleine Kritik auch verkneifen, aber irgendwie weiß ich leider nicht wie das geht. 

Und solche Tode kenne ich leider auch. Schon hundertmal gestorben.
Wenn dieser Tod aber noch irgendwann abgetarnt wird, dann war es doch ein schöner Partytod...  



Gruß Carsten,
(der etwas neidisch auf Dein täglich kostenlos Wasser schielt...)


----------



## plumroy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Sveni,

danke Dir für die ausführliche Antwort zum Thema Teichrand!


> Es wurden vor ca. 4Wochen lediglich ca. 3000l Teichwasser durch Leitungswasser ersetzt.
> Alles andere macht der Filter! (scheinbar recht gut)


Na, das kannst Du aber laut sagen ... ich finde, das sieht eher nach Spitzenklasse aus, nicht nur "recht gut"...! 


> Die Teichumrandung ... Hat alles in allem gute 2 Wochen gedauert. ... Allein an der 300l Filtertonne hab ich ein halbes Jahr getüftelt.  Zu viel Wasser, zu wenig Wasser, dann an der falschen Stelle ... War ein echter Krampf !!!


Okay - das ist ja oft so, dass man nachher nur noch erahnen kann, wieviel Arbeit in so einer Anlage steckt. Das kenne ich aber auch von Arbeiten im Garten außerhalb vom Teich, aber der "Krampf" hat sich echt gelohnt!

Schönen Gruß
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hallo Teich und Gartenfreunde!

Ist mal wieder Zeit, für den aktuellen Teich-Status....

Wassertemp. 19°C
NO2 0mg/l
NO3 25mg/l
GH > 14°d
KH 6°d
PH 8,0

Mit viel Kraft haben sich die letzten 2 Seerosenknospen für 2011 nach oben geschoben und werden sicher auch noch blühen. Die Fadenalgenbildung hat gestoppt und ist derzeit eher rückläufig. An vielen Steinen sind sie schon wieder verschwunden.
Auf Grund von Goldfischnachwuchs (ca. 8 - 10 Stück, die ich sehen konnte) wird die Fütterung derzeit aufs notwendigste reduziert.´Salattag!!!
Alles in allem eine angenehme Teichsaison (bis jetzt)

Aber seht selbst....

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Servus @all,

der Teich ist mit einer dicken Eisschicht überzogen. Ich schätze mal so 10 -12cm.
Durch den Zulauf bleibt eine kleine Stelle eisfrei. Auch der Überlauf ist noch ´´offen´´.

Schnell wieder rein, ....a...kalt!

Schönen Sonntag an alle!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Moonlight (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Hey Sveni,

optisch eine sehr gelungene Anlage ... prima. Vor allem das Wasser !

Aber ich habe nirgends eine Tiefe gefunden. Ist der Teich wirklich nur so tief, wie der Steinwall hoch ist?

Wäre sehr flach ... vor allem für die Fische.

Hast Du auch schon über eine Vergrößerung nachgedacht? 10'000l sind für 14 Koi nicht gerade optimal ... und die Kleinen werden noch ordentlich wachsen.

Mandy


----------



## Sveni (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Moin Mandy,

der Teich hat eine Tiefe von ca. 0,60m bis 1.30m.
Das Ganze ist etwas abschüssig und vielleicht auf den Foto´s nicht gescheit zu erkennen.
Generell ist der Teich zu klein. Mit den kleinen 10cm Kamaraden mag es zwar ´´noch´´ gehen, aber sicher schon grenzwertig.
Das eigentliche Problem ist aber mein Schichtenwasser. Zum Teich befüllen ist es sicher geneial, aber es ´´drückt´´ so massiv den Hang in Richtung Haus, das um das ganze Haus x Meter von Drainagerohren mit Schächten verbaut sind, das ich einfach nicht tiefer graben konnte.
Genau aus diesem Grund plane ich auch schon seit letzten Sommer ein anderes Konzept.
Leider kommen immer tausend andere ´´hochwichtige´´ Dinge dazwischen.
Möglicherweise steht auch noch ein Berufs-bedingter Umzug an.
Alles schwierig im Moment!

Grüße
Sveni

PS.Den Jungs in der IH geht´s bei ca.7°C gut!


----------



## Moonlight (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*

Na ih bei den temperaturen höre ich gern. 1,30m ist sicher das +loch+ das man sieht, ist aber immer noch tiefer als mein ganzer teich. na dann bring erst mal den ganzen privaten kram unter einen hut. bei einer vergrößerung stehen wir dir  hier alle dann mit rat (und tat) zur seite. mandy .


----------



## Sveni (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bin der Neue!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> bei einer vergrößerung stehen wir dir  hier alle dann mit rat (und tat) zur seite. mandy .



Na das hört man doch gern!
Jetzt lassen wir aber mal diesen schööööööönen Winter vorüber gehen

Grüße
Sveni


----------

